# Ati 9600 - Angry Bird problems with OpenGL...



## DjDiabolik (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi boys.. i'm newest here and i thinks this it's the correct forum how i can resolve my problems.

I have and old pc.. a Pentium IV 2.8 with a Ati 9600 installed... i have installed xp recently and i have installed the latest Ati legacy driver 10.2 but i have some problems with some OpenGL games.

Recently i have buy Angry Birds for PC.. but and the start i obtain an error how OpenGl 1.3.. 1.4 and 2.0 it's not supported.

I have installed (i thinks) latest DirectX driver... and not exist a newer version otherwise Ati 10.2 for my graphic cards...

You can help me how i can use this games ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you install the 10.2 Catalyst suite or just the 10.2 WDM driver?
ATI Catalyst


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

the openGL error is a driver related error
install the driver provided by wrench in the post above and it should work


----------



## DjDiabolik (Nov 16, 2011)

Sure boys... already i have installed the latest 10.2 driver but without the control panel because i use Ati Tray Tools but this games not start.

I'm on Xp..... i have try to use the "OpenGL Extensions Viewer 4.0" and in effect i can view only 1.1 it's been supported.... 

Xp sp3 it's the problems ??
How i can test if the driver catalyst it's corrected loaded ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Uninstall using Driver Sweeper to get all the bits and pieces then install the full Catalyst package not just the driver.


----------



## DjDiabolik (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh yeah.. i already try this solution. I have used the full package and i have installed full packege.
I have not installed the Ati control panel because i use Ati Tray tools.. i thinks it's the same result..........


----------



## DjDiabolik (Nov 16, 2011)

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Hey.... look here.... it's no possibly to upgrade to opengl 1.3 ??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try updating to the latest Dirextx first.


----------



## DjDiabolik (Nov 16, 2011)

same... i have download the latest full package and after try to execute the latest internet upgrade and it's all upgraded 

Otherwise i have resolved... i thinks the latest 10.2 driver it's a REAL ****** driver!!

I have installed a suite of Catalyst 7.3 optimized by NGO Forum and now the same problems say 2.0 it's supported!!

Angry Birds started without problems!!

Ok... this is not latest release of driver but it's better than nothing....


----------



## redhotiron2004 (Jul 2, 2012)

I too have similar problems. When I updated my drivers my OpenGl was gone. Although the Direct3D option is working fine. I have Sapphire Advantage Ati 9600pro 256MB card. It should easily support Open GL2.0. 

My AGP acceleration is not present and whenever I enable them to 8x speed. It simply asks me to reboot and after that returns to the same behaviour(without acceleration). I think there is a issue with the latest driver i.e version 10.2.

I have tried using a 'Bioshock hotfix driver' v8.401.1 driver and everything comes back to normal as it should be.I need to know which is the latest working driver out there that can be used in my computer.


----------



## DjDiabolik (Nov 16, 2011)

You can try NGO Optimized Driver 1.7.3.


----------



## redhotiron2004 (Jul 2, 2012)

DjDiabolik said:


> You can try NGO Optimized Driver 1.7.3.


What's that? Can you provide me the link to this driver. 
I have downloaded a lot of drivers for this. Still the same problem.
I hope this might solve the problem. Is this the latest?


----------



## DjDiabolik (Nov 16, 2011)

Download NGO ATI Optimized Driver 1.7.3


----------



## redhotiron2004 (Jul 2, 2012)

DjDiabolik said:


> Download NGO ATI Optimized Driver 1.7.3


Thanks a lot!
I have found them out through Google.
They are working quite well. And I also got the 'Opengl' back. That was missing previously. 
I was wondering why were the official drivers from ATI version 10.2 for legacy products were missing the opengl thing (Or, I wonder whether they were not working only for me!). 
Though everything is working fine now. But, I am still not able to activate the 'Agp acceleration' thing. I am trying to enable '8x or 4x' settings through 'SMARTGART' settings but they are not getting enabled. Once, I apply those settings then the program ask to restart the computer after which either it hangs and needs a hard reset or when it restarts without any hangups then my agp acceleration settings again becomes 'Off'. And sometimes my driver also gets uninstalled in the process.

I have no idea why this behavior is getting in. Does, this card don't support 'AGP acceleration?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Is your BIOS flashed to the latest version?

Boot into BIOS for the AGP acceleration and speed settings, then hit F10 to save and exit.


----------

